# antenna to tv through reciever



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

We have decided to end are service with DirectTV which saves us $150.00 a month and I bought an antenna was wondering if I can hook up through my reciever instead of TV to get the surround sound for the local channels


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

unless the receiver has a TV tuner in it, no it wont work. What you will have to do is hook it up to the TV and then run an audio return back to the receiver from the display.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I hooked up the antenna directly to the TV then tried Running the HDMI to the reciever maybe I'm on the wrong setting using Onkyo TX sr805


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does the display have an HDMI out?I dont think the 805 supports audio return over the same HDMI that goes out to the TV. the best option is an optical cable from the TVs optical out to the receiver.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Tony I will need to order a 15+ foot optical cable


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Until it arrives you can just use the rca audio outs from the TV as it will at least give you sound in dolby prologic.

I would also make sure that your display even has an optical or at least a coax digital audio output.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

JQueen, be careful with that antennae & hooking it directly to your TV. One lightning strike can fry all connected componets. I emphatically recommend going to a surge protector first, many have an antennae connection.

Even if the rest of your equipment is protected, it won't be covered if you leave a portal of entry like this.


----------

